# impulse baby...



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

i made the mistake of looking at the rats and saw this little white one, eyes barely open
i didn't hesitate to buy her. 
i am now kinda regretting it but i know that she would have just been food...but with my rat thing going on now it is just really stressful. 
i mixed up some kitten formula and bottle fed her, she isn't even weaned yet.

anybody else have any ideas?


and a couple cute pictures...


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Aww, cute tiny baby! (sorry, I have nooo idea how to feed her)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

She's very cute, but is there any way you can work out a way to 'board' her with her mom and not have her be sold? It would be so much better for her and save you the heartache and stress of feeding so often...


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

i raised kittens from birth among gerbils and a couple other animals. so i know how much work is involved and this baby is close to weaned, i got her to eat a cheerio last night.
she has no mom. 0.0 she was in the feeder tank at work. she was with the 4 week olds and some older. i have no older female rats and if i take her back to work where the foster moms take care of pinkies/hoppers/fuzzies then i am afraid someone will be dumb enough to sell her as a fuzzy. there are seriously some that dumb.
my rat that i have on meds grooms her and keeps her clean and i feed her every hour or when she starts looking for food.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

You really shouldn't have put the new rat with your current rat right away. 

It's good that she's eating, but at that age she should definitely still be nursing. Poor babe.


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

She's an adorable little thing. :nod:
It sounds like you are taking good care of her, I have no real advice but just to keep up with it. xD


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

i was giving Blue her meds and she happened to get where the baby was and started grooming her. the baby is kept in another cage away from the other two


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The baby ought to have been in another room at the least. But what's done is done. At least the babe may have someone to teach it some rattie manners now.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

awwwwwww...soooo adorable.....soooo tiny.....*steals the baby*


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, she's a doll!
i know she's in good hands. :]


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, utterly adorable!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

God, baby rats are just the most innocent looking things. Good luck with her and I know what you mean. There is one store I was looking at and they were selling baby rats right off the mothers ****, little pinkies, to that size. I was disgusted.

There is pro and cons to this, hopefully your other rat will try and take care of it, ask, wash it, sleep with it. Good luck with feeding and being a good mommy. :]


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

well i found a home for the baby for when she is weaned. she likes chicken  
she is getting a lot bigger a lot faster now...sadly...i almost brought home 3 more that had their eyes still SEALED shut completely. blah...why people gotta do this? geez.


----------

